# Cannondale "C" numbered parts



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Just so there's no misunderstanding regarding Cannondale's C# parts...like C1, C2, C3, C4 bars, stems, seat posts.... so on.

The lower numbers are the better grade of component; example C1 is lighter than a C4 component, etc.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Roadone said:


> Just so there's no misunderstanding regarding Cannondale's C# parts...like C1, C2, C3, C4 bars, stems, seat posts.... so on.
> 
> The lower numbers are the better grade of component; example C1 is lighter than a C4 component, etc.


True.


----------

